# Not Sourdough>>Poolish Bread



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 26, 2021)

Liking this poolish bread making, way less time than SD.

Just out of the proofer for 2 hours.
Bouncy with some bubbles.








Ready for the dutch.






Skipping a couple pics.

Bake at 450 for 28 mins.

Lid off for 20 mins to brown up. Thinking next time a egg wash to get shiney.






Couple hours cooling time.






The knife my wife got me is really sharp, slight lerning curve with the bow handle as i want to angle my knife still.






No cutting on this board (too nice) Its a serving board. 
I split the bread up with our 4 friends, only got 4 slices for us.


----------



## shoebe (Apr 26, 2021)

Sure looks nice.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 26, 2021)

God I wish I could eat bread more!  Nice.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 26, 2021)

Looks good from here, buddy!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2021)

Looks awesome


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 26, 2021)

Do I need to come down and make it 6 friends ??  

Bread looks great


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 26, 2021)

Great looking bread! I've been experimenting with poolish myself. Definitely easy.


----------



## jcoleman66 (Apr 27, 2021)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 27, 2021)

Nice looking loaf there Rick. When are you opening the bakery?

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 27, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking loaf there Rick. When are you opening the bakery?
> 
> Warren


HA

Thats what my neighbor said. She said i bet folks in here would like fresh baked bread.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 27, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Great looking bread! I've been experimenting with poolish myself. Definitely easy.


Have you seen the Biga preferment? Like poolish but very thick and the final dough you use less flour.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 27, 2021)

That looks fantastic . Fits the board nice too . 


SWFLsmkr1 said:


> slight lerning curve with the bow handle as i want to angle my knife still.


I was wondering about that . Does it bottom out before you get through the slice ? I guess you just pull to the edge of the counter top .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 27, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That looks fantastic . Fits the board nice too .
> 
> I was wondering about that . Does it bottom out before you get through the slice ? I guess you just pull to the edge of the counter top .


Sliced all the way down


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 27, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Have you seen the Biga preferment? Like poolish but very thick and the final dough you use less flour.



Yes. I was a biga guy until recently. I've got a couple threads here at SMF on biga pizza dough and bread. 

Got turned on to poolish when I made homemade English muffins (another thread here). Did ciabattas  on Monday and Tuesday using whey leftover from making homemade ricotta (Soooo easy! Thanks, Chef John at Food Wishes on YouTube). Monday's ciabatta was an edible failure (pic available). Tuesday's was great (no pic, but I can take a pic of the massive sandwich leftovers I made from the ciabatta).   

I've got a poolish aging in the fridge I started yesterday after the ciabatta turned out so good (mix in a Mason jar, let ferment start on the counter for a couple hours, then loosely cover and stick in the fridge for days or more). Aging a poolish supposedly makes an easy sourdough because there's no feeding or discards.  We'll see.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 27, 2021)

that is a work of art!  love it!


----------

